# New Shimano Stradic FJ and Sustain FG



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Unveiled at this weeks iCast.......video below. New features include x Ship feature (dual bearings for pinion support gear) and aluminum sideplates. Details are on Shimano's website. 

Apparently, the Sustain FG will not be made (or at least not initially) above the 5000 series. The Stadic FJ should be made up to size 8000. Available latter part of this year....some are saying Sept/Oct, others December.
Starting prices:

Sustain: $329
Stradic : $179

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stH24Yg4lbk


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Have a Sustain FE and love it..I like the Stradic as well. Shimano makes great reels.


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

dam, I guess ill have to buy the sustain as a xmas gift to myself


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I have had 3 Stradic's and had bad luck with all 3.


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Which model of Stradic gave you problems Mike? I have fished the Stadic FJ once and had no issues


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

KEVIN said:


> Which model of Stradic gave you problems Mike? I have fished the Stadic *FJ *once and had no issues


You fished a Stradic* FJ*?? Must be a prototype?


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

The only thing I can tell you is to go to Shimano's parts site and check the prices for bails in case your's breaks. Usually, you can buy a new reel for the same price as a replacement bail.


----------



## Raymo (Jan 11, 2011)

sprtsracer said:


> in case your's breaks


 Never seen a broken bail on a spinning outfit before...school me...how does this happen other than human error?


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Good pics of both models.....
http://www.tackletour.com/reviewicast11shimanosustain.html


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Would someone at the ICAST tell daiwa to put the IAR in the SS, and adjust the wobbling spool. Thanks.


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

dsurf said:


> You fished a Stradic* FJ*?? Must be a prototype?


FI...Not Protype but Typo


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Nothing beats a Stradic, the old ones or the new. Can't wait till it is out! Sales on the FI's everywhere.


----------

